# Echolotbilder analysieren



## Mak121 (7. April 2015)

Hallo, kann mir mal jemand helfen dieses Echolotbild zu analysieren. 

So wie ich es verstande habe, erkennt man den weichen Boden anhand einer dünnen Linie. Dies kann man gut bei 200 Hz erkennen, anhand der gelben Linie würde ich jetzt sagen. Wieso eigentlich nicht bei 80 Hz? Weil das Bild ungenauer und breiter gefächert ist und so immer eine sehr dicke Linie entsteht würde ich mal vermuten...

Dann habe ich noch eine Frage zu der Linie bei 80 Hz, die vorher immer durchgängig war, als ich das Bild gemacht hatte ist sie aufeinmal weg gegangen... Ist das die Sprungschicht? Oder was ist das?

Freue mich auf Antworten,

Mak121


----------



## Dominik.L (8. April 2015)

*AW: Echolotbilder analysieren*

Beim analysieren bin ich dir wahrscheinlich keine große hilfe, aber ein kleiner Tip: wenn du die On-Taste und danach schnell die + Taste drückst macht das Echolot einen Screenshot und speichert das Bild auf der SD Karte. Darauf erkennt man wesentlich mehr als wenn man den Bildschirm abfotografiert.


----------



## Daniel1983 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Echolotbilder analysieren*

Wenn überhaupt paar Weissfische oder Barsche am Grund, nichts großes!

Wüde aber eher auf Bewuchs tippen.... also nichts wo man sich aufhalten sollte!

Das im Mittelwasser kannst komplett ausser acht lassen ist kein Fisch...


----------



## Mak121 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Echolotbilder analysieren*

Hey danke für eure Antworten#6

@Dominik: Danke für den Tip, werde ich mal ausprobieren

Naja aber wie kommt so ein gerader Strich im Mittelwasser vor? Ist das die Sprungschicht?

Und stimmt meine Annahme, dass es sich um weichen Boden handelt? Wäre super wie ich anhand des Bildes es erkennen kann.


----------



## Daniel SN (9. April 2015)

*AW: Echolotbilder analysieren*

Es handelt sich um harten Untergrund...


----------



## Fordfan (10. April 2015)

*AW: Echolotbilder analysieren*

Hallo,

schaut mal hier:   http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/geraet-technik/echolot-mehr-erkennen-2834.html, hier wird von Ralf wunderbar die Echolotbilderkennung erklärt.
Weitere Filmchen von Ralf über Echolote findet ihr hier:
http://www.bissclips.tv/sonstige-tags/echolot


beste Grüße
Rene


----------

